# Dual Mode RV Porch Light



## ButchW (Nov 20, 2022)

I have a motorhome with no outside lighting, other than a small incandescent porch light... I changed the lamp out to a LED,which gives me more light... What I would like to do is install a dual mode LED based fixture that would provide a dim light as a porch light, then a flood light to light the area under the awning... About 16' wide by about 8-10' ... I would prefer not to have to run extra wiring for more lights... Of course the fixture shouldn't overload the existing lighting circuit... It has been suggested to just replace the porch light with a flood on a dimmer, but I don't really want a flood light when not needed... I don't want to bother fellow campers, with that kind of light... Any one seen anything that would work for this?... Thanks
Butch


----------



## Dave_H (Nov 22, 2022)

Is this 12vdc lighting, or 120Vac (inverter/generator)?

I would also ask what your budget is for this, as some recommendations come in at high prices (but usually not mine  )

Dave


----------



## ButchW (Nov 24, 2022)

12vdc and no particular budge, but not looking to spend over $100-200. Inexpensive is better. I don’t think this would have to be state of the art. 
Butch


----------



## Dave_H (Nov 24, 2022)

Also, what level of illumination do you want (approx. lumens) and at which CCT (warm, cool, neutral)?


----------



## ButchW (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm new to this "lighting world" so I'm not sure of lumens needed .. But I would like to cover an area about 16' wide, by 10' out from the light/motorhome... And mounted about 9'-10' up on the motorhome... Maybe a neutral CCT... Nothing too "harsh"... Sorry for the late replies... I was out using the motorhome, with limited internet coverage...
Butch


----------



## Dave_H (Nov 28, 2022)

One possibility is 12/24vdc automotive "auxiliary" lights meant for vehicles but supplied with brackets so mount to any flat surface. Many are "spot" type but "flood" does exist. Most appear to operate at full brightness only, no facility to dim directly; but there are ways around this. CCT is typically cool/cold 5000K-6500K.

All but some lower power lights use switching regulation which has great efficiency, usually operate 10-30vdc.

Anyway there are lots out there and you can get good deals for $100 or less.

I'm not usually a name-dropper but you might check out Evergear.

Dave


----------



## ButchW (Nov 28, 2022)

Dave, There are quite a few LEDs made for RVs exterior lighting, and some for "porch" lighting, but I'm not sure why there are no combo units... Or at least I can't find them... It seems like it would be a perfect set up for RV manufactures... Single point mounting and switching would save labor... I would like some general area lighting under my awning for night time activities, like eating, etc... Nothing harsh or over powering... 
Butch


----------

